# Lidl screen wash with antifreeze



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I just wanted some feedback on the lidl screen wash they are selling on the market for £5.99, it contains antifreeze, as anyone tryed this stuff, the companys name is ultimate finish on the packaging, its in blue colour and they are selling them on the market right now...

What scares me is the antifreeze, would it damage the paint plus the rubber wiper blades perishing faster, on skoda.net it confirms it wreaks the wiper blades plus leaves a smeary film on the windscreen.

I have Googled this screenwash, and it has bad opinions, its just every year when my household use a scree wash, in the winter, the screen wash frosts up very quickly, always use without antifreeze, we buy the normal halfords one...

Just wanted to find out info of this screen wash, is it any good for the winter coming, has anyone tried it, plus does it wreak the rubber on the wiper blades and would it damage the paint on the car if highly concentrated, also does it leave a smeary film after use on the windscreen.
These comments above are all on google, thats what i have tracked down...

Anyone used this, can they please give a honest feedback on the product, and how its performs and plus the negative points... i'm just nervous it perishing the wipers, but more importantly is it safe for car paint...

Many thanks for reading...


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

I bought some form them in a wee bottle that comes in green or yellow with a small bit on top that you squeeze the fluid into and thats enough for the whole washer bottle and tbh never had any issues at all with the stuff. Thinks its their own WD or W5 brand??


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

This stuff is the ultimate finish product in a 5 litre container, in blue colour, not the w5 brand.

Just wondered if it stains the paint plus the the wiper rubber perishing faster due to antifreeze content, plus will it be safe for the internal plastic pipes running through the car, jetting out screen wash.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Anti-freeze is a generic term for countless different chemicals which, when mixed with water, prevent the water from freezing.

It's does not necessarily mean the blue or red coloured fluid which goes in your radiator!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

DesertDog said:


> Anti-freeze is a generic term for countless different chemicals which, when mixed with water, prevent the water from freezing.
> 
> It's does not necessarily mean the blue or red coloured fluid which goes in your radiator!


This antifreeze is similar chemical or the exact same as engine coolant, i really want to find out if its safe for rubbers plus paint, and the internal pipes running through the car jetting screenwash....


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

unless youre just using water in your screenwash resevior then all screenwash contains an anti-freeze ingredient of some kind.

The lidl stuff is not going to perish anything unless your dipping your wiper blades in the stuff for days at a time. Its more likely people without a clue of what they are talking about suffering damage to their wipers through a combination of not renewing them often enough and the extreme cold temperatures we've experienced in the last few years affecting the rubber.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

dixon75 said:


> unless youre just using water in your screenwash resevior then all screenwash contains an anti-freeze ingredient of some kind.
> 
> Its not going to perish anything unless your dipping your wiper blades in the stuff for days at a time. Its more likely people without a clue of what they are talking about suffering damage to their wipers through a combination of not renewing them often enough and extreme cold temperatures, we've experienced in the last few years.


You've got a very valid point there, i did not think in that angle, thanks for placing me in the right direction, much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ill have to pass comment on that


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That was a very valid point made there from dixon75, i did not think about about the cold weather affecting rubbers.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I bought some last year and it's okay and didn't freeze but it did smear pretty bad on the glass.

I also used the Holts stuff from Costco and that didn't freeze either and was pretty clear from smearing so sticking with that this winter.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

i should probably add, that although i've bought this stuff, i've not needed to use it yet. I've recently applied G1 to the screen so i'm not expecting any smearing issues, but will report back in due time


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Be interesting to hear how you get on with it.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

I bought 5 litres of this stuff last year and used it in my Saab and gf's Ka. Worked fine and didn't freeze down at -11 degrees.

Didn't notice much smearing, though it doesn't smell very nice, IMO.

Good value for money.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

had some last year got terrible smearing ended up going to Costco and buying 10 litres of Holts screenwash works down to -36 not an issue so will be using that again this year.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That the thing with this one, there lots of threads on google stating the windows smear after use, some say its a great screenwash and does not smear..

The only thing that appeals to myself its made in Germany, citrus scent, plus its cheap and suitable for fan jet nozzles...

I'm sure if its made in Germany the performance would be good, or maybe Lidl's the word putting this product down.. 50/ 50 reviews on this screenwash


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

It does smear BUT only at a strong concentration ( suppose the alcohol molecules are smaller than water passed over by the wiper blades) (by strong i mean a 1:4 concentration or above which is good for something like -20 However a frozen bottle of screen wash and frozen liquid on the screen is far more dangerous than a temporary smear on the screen 

using it at the moment 500ml to 4.5L of water and its fine and according to my screen wash antifreeze hydrometer showing a fairly healthy -10^c protection


----------



## noscream (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi Guys,
I have an Audi A6 with pearlescent paint, Got this & been using it, no problems.

You have to remember Antifreeze like others have said is a term meaning protection against freezing & many chemicals are used to do this. The antifreeze in your engine flows through all your rubber hoses & they last for years & is recommended for three things, it prevents freezing of the coolant/water , helps inhibit rusting of the internals & helps improve the heat transferring properties of your coolant water..

got this from Lidl
I think it's the stuff your on about.
It is 5 litres & is £5.99 GBP

Dilute it 50:50 with water & you have 10 Litres for 5.99 (or £2.50 for 5 Litres of -30c protection)

It has a non diluted protective spec (on the label) to -60c of course this is not Russia so you don't need -60 protection, this means you can dilute & I did that, 50/50 2:1 half screenwash , half tap water.

It's never froze yet.

The 2 anti-freezing chemicals in this product seem to be Glycol & alcohol.

What is Glycol?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethylene_glycol










Their website is
http://www.v-c-p.net/

They are a German chemical company.

DATA sheet
http://www.v-c-p.net/sdb/FROSTSCHUTZ_fuer_die_Scheibenwaschanlage_-60C_DE.pdf

hope it helps.....


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Based on the datashet it should be safe to wiper, paint and glass.
Mostly the screenwashes containing *methanol* are bad for all the above.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

noscream said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have an Audi A6 with pearlescent paint, Got this & been using it, no problems.
> 
> You have to remember Antifreeze like others have said is a term meaning protection against freezing & many chemicals are used to do this. The antifreeze in your engine flows through all your rubber hoses & they last for years & is recommended for three things, it prevents freezing of the coolant/water , helps inhibit rusting of the internals & helps improve the heat transferring properties of your coolant water..
> ...


Mate, I think you may have too much time on your hands

Very useful though.
Thanks


----------



## eccie (Jun 7, 2009)

I got some for the first time 3 weeks ago, I'm using it in a Golf & Audi. Its working fine for me, good performance, no smearing (I've got G1 on both windscreens), in fact no issues & I've got fan jets


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

The fact that its German, blue in colour and those mixing ratio's make me wonder whether this is the same stuff that BMW sell.

http://www.bmwpartshop.co.uk/product/Screenwash_5_Litre_83122298207


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

isherdholi said:


> The fact that its German, blue in colour and those mixing ratio's make me wonder whether this is the same stuff that BMW sell.
> 
> http://www.bmwpartshop.co.uk/product/Screenwash_5_Litre_83122298207


Someone has tracked my thread down, it's a very old one 

The Lidl is darker Blue in colour, the BMW screenwash from the picture is lighter blue in colour, I doubt they are the same but could be from the same factory with a different colouring agent, the only way of testing is buying two and compare, but my instinct is telling me they are different.


----------

